# PERTH - Western Australia - We now have music!



## troynoshoes (Feb 3, 2012)

Thought I would share some of the Music from my home town Perth Western Australia.
I'm sure a lot of you know of Extortion, they are from Perth (Now Melbourne). And maybe Rupture. Well I thought I would put some other bands you might not know of.

Warthreat: Distorted Raw Noise Punx. Disclose worship and beyond these dudes are great fun. These guys are touring Indonesia, Malaysia and Singapore in the next month. Yeah, where punx get arrested. They are going where punk is dangerous and I love them for it.
http://warthreat.blogspot.com.au/

Suffer: Grindy Power Violencey and beyond. They call it SLOWSLOW FASTFAST and if you hear it you will know why. 
http://suffersuffersuffer.blogspot.com.au/

Drowning Horse: Slow and Heavy, these guys play so loud it hurts my teeth. I never appreciated doomy droney stuff until I saw these guys. I have seen them play in Melbourne with Kromosom and they kept the attention of all the A.D.D Punx even though their songs are 10 minutes long. Which is out of control.
http://drowninghorse.blogspot.com.au/

Ill put more up later if you guys care.
-T


----------

